# Jack LaLanne Power Juicer for weight loss



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 14, 2007)

does anyone here own or have tried the jack lalanne power juicer? how is it?...i was thinking about buying me one cause im not a fan of veggies so i thought i would u would use it for veggies and fruit together...comments please!..it doesnt even have to be about this particular juicer...just a wonderful juicer where i can juice fruits and veggeis..thanks


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

I love his juicer.  This is my 4th juicer, and it is definitely above average.  I have had mine for almost 2 years and it is still going strong.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 14, 2007)

cool...what all can u juice?..i wanna juice fruits and veggies (duh!) but like carrots, celery, squash, beets, and even leafy veggies too...spinach, greens, etc..along with fruits


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had mine for two years.  I don't really use it often because it is too much trouble.  You have to peel your citrus or your juice tastes bitter, and it uses about six large oranges for one glass of juice.  I sometimes make carrot or veggie juice (tomato, celery, etc.).  You can juice anything except grass, fruits with large pits (you can if you take the pits out), bananas, and pomegranates. Getting all the pulp off the very fine metal filter is quite a chore.  It is easy to assemble and use, and it is very quiet. If you know you need a juicer, it is a good product.  I wouldn't suggest it if you only intend to experiment with juicing.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 14, 2007)

well yea i thought thats all u can do with it is juicing so thats why i wanted it...im still going to look at other juicers to see what is the best one...but this is the only one i have seen commericials and examples on..even though tv can be decieving to the eye


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you use a brush to clean the filter.  As for the citrus, you should always peel it before juicing, ingesting too much of the essentials oils in the skins isn't good for you.  Sorry you don't like yours.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 14, 2007)

i even saw on the commericials that they stuck their oranges in peeled..it was never whole..i noticed that..but it did say that u can use leafy veggies


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, you can use leafy greens, I would just feed them in slowly and use something a bit juicy to follow up, like an apple or a carrot.  I think it's a great way to incorporate fruits and veggies into your diet.

For weight loss,  it might be better to eat the whole fruit or veggie though.  They have more fiber, and will keep you satisfied longer.  Juice can have a lot of calories.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 15, 2007)

oh i only said for weight loss so my thread wouldnt get moved...lol..but i am starting back working out again this fall for school..i stopped this summer..gained 7 lbs..oops..but i feel this juicer will help contribute fruits and veggies into eating better..i do eat greens, green beans, and brocolli <<


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to eat better too, lol.   Fresh juice makes you feel fantastic, just start slowly.  Maybe it is because it's fresh, but it fills you up really fast and makes you feel a little heavy at first.   This feeling will go away after the first week or so.  Good luck, it really does make a difference in how you feel, imo.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 15, 2007)

cool thanks..i have been looking at other brands of juicers and i have seen some that are better than this one but they are alot more expensive


----------

